

The Strandbeests Arrive at Art Basel - chadyj
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/07/magazine/the-strandbeests-arrive-at-art-basel.html

======
chadyj
Amazing video, but even more fascinating is how it evolved with the help of a
computer program.

"Fifteen hundred legs with rods of random length were generated in the
computer. It then assessed which of these approached the ideal walking curve.
Out of the 1500, the computer selected the best 100. These were awarded the
privilege of reproduction. Their rods were copied and combined into 1500 new
legs. These 1500 new legs exhibited similarities with their parent legs and
once again were assessed on their resemblance to the ideal curve. This process
went through many generations during which the computer was on for weeks,
months even, day and night. It finally resulted in eleven numbers denoting the
ideal lengths of the required rods. The ultimate outcome of all this was the
leg of Animaris Currens Vulgaris" \-
[http://www.strandbeest.com/beests_leg.php](http://www.strandbeest.com/beests_leg.php)

